# Ecualizador de graves y agudos estÉreo



## djxander (Jul 5, 2010)

este escualizador me lo trageron no hace mucho para diseñarlo y lo busque aqui pero nose si tendra otro nombre por que no lo encontre, en fin si alguien lo ha visto y me lo recmienda le agradeceria puesto que no creo proyectos que no me lo recomienden en este foro o ya han sido creados. espero me ayuden ya que mi tiempo es limitado por mis dos trabajos y soy sincero al deciles que no me queda el tiempo para una simulacion en multisin 10.1


----------

